
More on Atari's dev env: paper tape, emulator boxes, Forth, PDP/11 - imglorp
http://www.jmargolin.com/vmail/vmail.htm
======
imglorp
This post is a followup to some of the hints dropped in the the Dave Theurer
and Tempest. I wanted more details on the Blue Box!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16191039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16191039)

